# Must have Iphone apps for EMS



## Hoofguy (Sep 10, 2009)

Any Iphone apps you guys think are really worth getting?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have mediequations, Medcalc, MedSpanish, PEPID, Epocrates, Eponyms. ACC Guidelines, Fire Shifts (for 24 hour calendars)and of the whaker in me Sirens/alarms. 


R/r 911


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 10, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> I have mediequations, Medcalc, MedSpanish, PEPID, Epocrates, Eponyms. ACC Guidelines, Fire Shifts (for 24 hour calendars)and of the whaker in me Sirens/alarms.
> 
> 
> R/r 911



Rid confesed to having a little whacker in him!!!  

Let him out Rid, before he suffocates... unless it was intentional and you are hunting down and eating whackers...  :unsure:


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 10, 2009)

I think I'll have to add a couple more. I've got an ECG app. Medscape, MedCalc, Epocrates... I think that's all the strictly EMS apps. Plus a few EMS podcasts


----------



## Dominion (Sep 10, 2009)

Would love an iPhone, if they'd just bring it over to Sprint =/

Lets expand this topic to windows mobile


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 10, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Would love an iPhone, if they'd just bring it over to Sprint =/
> 
> Lets expand this topic to windows mobile



I don't have an iPhone either, because I've got Sprint too. I just use an iTouch. Looking at picking up a new Palm to replace my old Samsung Blade though


----------



## Sasha (Sep 10, 2009)

There's a blackberry app for EKGs, it's like $7 under health and welnness, there's some diabetes education app there too that I want to get.


----------



## medicdan (Sep 10, 2009)

I am a crackberry addict myself, but understsand there is an app available for the iphone that streamlines keeping track of times on calls (time received, en route, on scene, pt side, transporting, at destination, clear). Any idea where it can be found for the apple-lovers around?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 10, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> I am a crackberry addict myself, but understsand there is an app available for the iphone that streamlines keeping track of times on calls (time received, en route, on scene, pt side, transporting, at destination, clear). Any idea where it can be found for the apple-lovers around?



Isn't that what dispatch is for?


----------



## medicdan (Sep 10, 2009)

at least where I'm from, dispatch doesnt want to be bothered with giving every truck its times for every call. We are expected to keep track of it ourselves.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 11, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> I am a crackberry addict myself, but understsand there is an app available for the iphone that streamlines keeping track of times on calls (time received, en route, on scene, pt side, transporting, at destination, clear). Any idea where it can be found for the apple-lovers around?



Search for EMS Logger (free version, there is a paid version with a few more buttons). I used to use it when I worked a truck, can come in handy. There also is a code logger somewhere out there. I think I found it by searching for EMT


----------



## Burlyskink (Sep 11, 2009)

Im actually waiting for some Android ems apps... I may have to write some myself, considering Android runs Java


----------



## nomofica (Sep 11, 2009)

On my iPod I have Eponyms and PEPID. I'm cheap and only get the free stuff. Gonna look into some of the other ones though, just to check 'em out.


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 11, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> I am a crackberry addict myself, but understsand there is an app available for the iphone that streamlines keeping track of times on calls (time received, en route, on scene, pt side, transporting, at destination, clear). Any idea where it can be found for the apple-lovers around?



Its called EMS logger (and EMS logger Plus).... I have it on mine and it works well


----------



## nomofica (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone know of any good, cheap Anatomy/physiology apps to use as a "study buddy"?


----------



## SurgeWSE (Sep 11, 2009)

*Software*

I would love to see something for windows mobile or iphone (my tele is WM, but I always have my ipod touch because our radio stations suck) that acts like a more user friendly version of the Event Markers on the cardiac monitors.  Running a code or a bad medical call, I rarely use the event markers because their menu design is cumbersome and the monitor stand in the rig is in an out of the way place.  Something like the Call Time logger posted above, that has events like line placement, initiation of cpr, secured airway, code drugs, etc., which can be logged with a single button push would be pretty cool.

As it stands now, I finish a code with an 8 inch piece of tape on my pants with "1625 Epi - 27 shock - 29 Lido " written on it and I invariable sweat through my pants leg or the ink is unreadable and I have a mother of a time getting my paperwork in order.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 11, 2009)

nomofica said:


> Anyone know of any good, cheap Anatomy/physiology apps to use as a "study buddy"?



A digital camera is your best friend for lab.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 11, 2009)

A code logger would be fantastic but I dont' think I'd want to handle my phone during the middle of that.  On some ePCR software I think they have something similar.


----------



## Simusid (Sep 11, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Search for EMS Logger (free version, there is a paid version with a few more buttons). I used to use it when I worked a truck, can come in handy. There also is a code logger somewhere out there. I think I found it by searching for EMT



WOW I'm so glad you found that useful!!   I wrote it.  It was my VERY first attempt at writing anything for the iPhone (painful learning process for me).   I've written a few others too but they're all basically the same (logging stuff and emailing the log)

I'm trying to finish a "shift check logger" that lets you inventory all the items on a vehicle (by bag, shelf, cabinet, etc) and email the results.   I think that will be useful.

My most popular app by far is the DOT Emergency Response Guidebook.  

I'm always interested in ideas, suggestions, bug reports etc so feel free to contact me!


Gary Huntress
Swansea Ambulance Association
Swansea MA


----------



## Dominion (Sep 11, 2009)

Simusid said:


> WOW I'm so glad you found that useful!!   I wrote it.  It was my VERY first attempt at writing anything for the iPhone (painful learning process for me).   I've written a few others too but they're all basically the same (logging stuff and emailing the log)
> 
> I'm trying to finish a "shift check logger" that lets you inventory all the items on a vehicle (by bag, shelf, cabinet, etc) and email the results.   I think that will be useful.
> 
> ...



I liked the app, any chance of getting a windows mobile or web based version?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Simusid said:


> WOW I'm so glad you found that useful!!   I wrote it.  It was my VERY first attempt at writing anything for the iPhone (painful learning process for me).   I've written a few others too but they're all basically the same (logging stuff and emailing the log)
> 
> I'm trying to finish a "shift check logger" that lets you inventory all the items on a vehicle (by bag, shelf, cabinet, etc) and email the results.   I think that will be useful.
> 
> ...


i bought the $ version and i can't switch the buttons out to mark drugs rather, than just hitting "drug"  how do i edit this function?


----------



## SurgeWSE (Sep 11, 2009)

Dominion said:


> A code logger would be fantastic but I dont' think I'd want to handle my phone during the middle of that.  On some ePCR software I think they have something similar.




My pinky finger usually stays pretty clear during a code


----------



## Dominion (Sep 11, 2009)

SurgeWSE said:


> My pinky finger usually stays pretty clear during a code



What happens when your phone decides to go to sleep before you can just tap the screen


----------



## SurgeWSE (Sep 11, 2009)

Dominion said:


> What happens when your phone decides to go to sleep before you can just tap the screen



My primary intervention for that scenario would be t-PA (two-pinky approach).  Use one to hold the bottom of the iPOD, the other to press the button to turn the screen back on.  It has a pretty high mortality rate secondary to internal hemorrhage resulting from device slippage/high velocity floor contact, but the benefits often outweigh the risks B)


----------



## Dominion (Sep 11, 2009)

lol
10chars


----------



## wolfwyndd (Oct 1, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> I have mediequations, Medcalc, MedSpanish, PEPID, Epocrates, Eponyms. ACC Guidelines, Fire Shifts (for 24 hour calendars)and of the whaker in me Sirens/alarms.
> R/r 911



Ok, I'm not familiar with any of the above named apps, however, I do admit that I'm currently looking for a mediequations type application for the blackberry pearl.  I'm looking for an application that'll help me do the (simple?) things like convert lbs to kg, calculate dosages for drugs and drip rates and stuff like that.  That kinda sounds like it might be mediequations, is that correct and if so, is there a blackberry pearl version?


----------



## whatevah (Oct 4, 2009)

I've found the Medical Spanish to be very helpful. We have a large migrant worker population in my area.   My partner and I both have that app, plus the EMS Logger, Skyscape, and Scheduler. We have a 12 day schedule so none of the other fire/ems shift apps work for us.


----------



## wyoskibum (Jan 13, 2010)

*Just released for iPhone/iPod Touch*



Hoofguy said:


> Any Iphone apps you guys think are really worth getting?



For those interested in iPhone software, I just released this week eMedic for iPhone/iPod Touch. 

Press Release here:
App Store Link here:
Screenshots here:


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jan 13, 2010)

I have one called EMS Meds (has a picture of some pills with the star of life next to them). It is pretty good and accurate, although it is missing a few drugs, such as amiodarone. But has all the needed info, MOA, indications, contraindications, etc.


----------



## inacornfield (Jan 14, 2010)

The Medscape app is free and has great drug information in it. It has way more drugs than necessary for an EMS provider, however I highly doubt that any drug you need to know about would be missing and it's easy to find the drug you need. However, I'm still taking my EMT-B class so I can't vouch for its convenience in the middle of the run. Anyone else use Medscape? I'm familiar with it from working in a hospital pharmacy.


----------



## airraid (Jan 15, 2010)

eMedic is supposed to be pretty good.  ABout $20 I think though.


----------



## PhilipM3 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just bought an iTouch. I have a few of the recommended apps from this thread, looking for more though.


----------



## kingsfan33 (Feb 18, 2010)

I just came accross these forums on a google search for iphone ems apps. good thing going here.

i just downloaded a useful app for the patient having contractions/labor. its a logger for contraction lenth/interval. I recently had a patient that was contracting and it was hard keeping track along with patient care, etc, on the back of bumpy ambulance ride. this app definately wouldve helped.

Contraction Lite


----------



## ruralmedic (Dec 19, 2010)

*Cardiac Arrest log*

I am working on a cardiac arrest log now.  The first version will just give you a big clock and keep track of all your drugs, color coded for easier reference as your bouncing down the road


----------



## AustinNative (Dec 20, 2010)

Most of the apps I am buying are going on my iPad.  I am two years off from Paramedic, but I plan on carrying the iPad as a work machine.  Medspanish is great, and currently, as a student, I use several anatomy apps for study and practice testing.  In a couple of years, I am sure iPhone/iPad EMS apps will become much more sophisticated.


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> at least where I'm from, dispatch doesnt want to be bothered with giving every truck its times for every call. We are expected to keep track of it ourselves.



I'm a dispatcher and it doesn't bother me at all.  We are police/fire/ems dispatchers...personally I hate working with the cops, but fire/ems guys get full attention.  lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ha! I must say, I have a good portion of those apps, and they are all good. But the best ones are things like NFL 2011, Brothers in Arms 2, Angry Birds and things like that that keep you sane on a slow day. Hehehe!


----------



## mikie (Dec 20, 2010)

*My medical apps*

Epocrates*, Medscape*, InstantECG, HazRef 2008, WebMD, Eponyms, MedicalCalc, MedAbbr, NEJM App, MedPage, iRadiology, Radiology 2.0

*darn good apps too!


----------



## SDrossos (Mar 21, 2012)

Anything good as far as scheduling? The ones I have been looking at are mostly fire based.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 21, 2012)

SDrossos said:


> Anything good as far as scheduling? The ones I have been looking at are mostly fire based.



I use the google calendar. Real versatile in setting up specific repeat events (shifts)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 21, 2012)

I use the calendar on my iPhone for scheduling...


----------



## Lozenger19 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have medscape and webMD


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 22, 2012)

I use a Android phone myself but have Epocrates, a med dictionary, eponyms and a pill identifying program. And about 8gigs worth of downloaded podcasts.

But on the Ipod Touch I aquired from my daughter I use Paramedic Protocols.  Im surprised nobody else has mentioned that one.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Mar 22, 2012)

I like to read up in the Micromedex Drug Information app.  Other than that, Angry Birds and puzzle games.


----------



## Vetitas86 (Mar 23, 2012)

Android too for me.

Just skimming through, Medscape, WebMD, and something else I can't remember at the moment...

Epocrates I don't have, but will. Few other miscellany. 

I've heard the NREMT prep apps are good too. I'll check em out and check back.


----------



## Cindigo (Mar 23, 2012)

nomofica said:


> Anyone know of any good, cheap Anatomy/physiology apps to use as a "study buddy"?



Pocket Body is pretty cool. It's about $17 for the iPad, cheaper for the iPhone.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 23, 2012)

iResQ  available for the android as well under the same name.


----------



## Feuerwehrmann (Apr 10, 2012)

I saw an app a while ago that kept track of certification expiration dates.  Now that I have an iPhone, I can't find it.  Any ideas?

UPDATE: I just found it; it is called Cert Tracker.


----------



## Miscusi (Apr 11, 2012)

I have the FDNY ops guide as a PDF. all 1600+ pages of it.  I had put it in the iphone, but to get to any single page you really have to scroll and scroll.... Ideas on making it some kind of ebook conversion?


----------



## stlukescj11 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well I just filled up my iPhone with a ton of new apps.


----------



## Lozenger19 (Apr 12, 2012)

Miscusi said:


> I have the FDNY ops guide as a PDF. all 1600+ pages of it.  I had put it in the iphone, but to get to any single page you really have to scroll and scroll.... Ideas on making it some kind of ebook conversion?



I use iBooks for reading PDF files. Give it a try


----------



## mipsyop (Jan 18, 2014)

*EMS tracker*

EMS Tracker is the app for logging calls as you go on iphone or apple devices!


----------



## Anjel (Jan 18, 2014)

Omnimedix is an awesome app for drip rates, and drug calculations.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's mine


----------



## cprted (Jan 18, 2014)

My agency's Treatment Guidelines are available in mobile friendly form.  

http://www.bctg.bcas.ca/

Besides that ... I use google for meds and conditions I'm not familiar with.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 18, 2014)

I have EMS ALS and arrhythmia on my iPhone.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 18, 2014)

Epocrates

Medscape

Micromedex

Palm Pedi or Pedi Safe (they are very similar)

Hemodynamic 

Critical Care

Medcalc Pro

Covert your protocols and checklists, guidelines, etc to pdf and load them into iBooks, Adobe Reader, or a similar app capable of reading pdf files.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 18, 2014)

The first app in my iPhone is the "paramedic protocol provider". The PPP has updated protocols from almost everywhere. It's a good one.


----------



## Icando (Jan 18, 2014)

*App for Apple IPhone*

I have an app that tracks all times - very simple app
EMS-Logger.
Again, pretty basic but you just click the button


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 18, 2014)

I have EMT Academy and a half dozen Medrills apps


----------



## EMT93 (Jan 19, 2014)

Dominion said:


> Would love an iPhone, if they'd just bring it over to Sprint =/
> 
> Lets expand this topic to windows mobile



I have an iPhone and am with Sprint?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 19, 2014)

Never mind... The quoted post was from 2009 lol


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 19, 2014)

While we're at this, anyone know of a good iPhone app that comprehensively explains 12 leads (PAC, PVC, PVJ)? I'd prefer an app that is educational in nature and teaches more of the physiology and reasoning as well as the Sx and of course identification as opposed to a picture book with titles that you match the rhythm on the monitor to the pic on the app.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 19, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> While we're at this, anyone know of a good iPhone app that comprehensively explains 12 leads (PAC, PVC, PVJ)? I'd prefer an app that is educational in nature and teaches more of the physiology and reasoning as well as the Sx and of course identification as opposed to a picture book with titles that you match the rhythm on the monitor to the pic on the app.




Instant ECG. I love it.


----------

